

Hole in Adobe software allows free movie downloads - jacobscott
http://www.reuters.com/article/ousiv/idUSTRE48P88V20080926?sp=true

======
jacobscott
On how users can watch any Amazon movie for free instead of renting it:

"Amazon starts to stream the entire movie during the free preview -- even
though it pauses the video on the Web browser after the first two minutes --
so that users can start watching the rest of the video right away once they
pay... However, even if a user doesn't pay, the stream still sends the movie
to the video catching software, but not the browser."

